# عاجل..الأنبا شاروبيم أسقف قنا يتلقى تهديدات مماثلة لنجع حمادي



## romyo (15 يناير 2010)

الأنبا شاروبيم أسقف قنا يتلقى تهديدات مماثلة لنجع حمادي

كتب: مايكل فارس – خاص الأقباط متحدون
السبت 16-1-2010​


علم "الأقباط متحدون" أن هناك تهديدات وردت للأنبا شاروبيم "أسقف قنا" مماثلة للتهديدات التي وصلت للكهنة بنجع حمادي قبل قتل الشهداء.
وتضمت الرسالة وعيدًا وتهديدًا للمسيحيين بقنا، حيث أشار مضمونها إلى "انتظر ذبيحة أخرى في عيد الغطاس" وهو العيد القادم.
هذا وقد ثارت حالة ارتباك داخل الشعب المسيحي بقنا جراء خوفهم من تكرار نفس أحداث نجع حمادي بقنا.

وفي اتصال هاتفي مع أحد أهالي قنا أكد تلك الرسائل التي أصبحت على لسان أقباط قنا، مؤكدًا أن الأقباط هناك يحذرون بعضهم البعض بالتشديد على غلق الأبواب والمحلات جيدًا خاصة في عيد الغطاس القادم.
وأضاف أن كهنة قنا نفوا تلك الرسائل حتى لا يخاف المسيحيون هناك مؤكدين أنها شائعة؛ متسائلاً.. هل لو كانت شائعة فما تفسير كل التنبيهات على الأقباط بالحذر هذه الأيام؟

منقول

​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يستر
*​


----------



## طحبوش (15 يناير 2010)

ربنا يسترنا


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2010)

*ارهابيين وهمجيين وبربر*
*وامن غير امين*
*ورئيس جمهوريه صامت*
*ورئيس وزراء غير مسئول*
*لم نسمع لهم *
*اى*
*حرف*
* بخصوص نجع حمادى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يناير 2010)

يارب احمى شعبك و اولادك
ربنا يسترها​


----------



## maged18 (15 يناير 2010)

يا شباب لو لا قدر ربنا وحصل حاجة مش لازم نسكت ابدا ابدا ابدا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 يناير 2010)

*ولسه والى جاية اكتر عاوزينهم يعملوا ايه مطبعا لاقينا ساكتين وبنرضى بالصلح 

من حقهم يعملوا اكتر من كدة

يارب اتصرف انت بقى ​*


----------



## ابراهيم5 (16 يناير 2010)

*لن نهتز ابدآ *الذي يتردد في أفواهنا قبل اذهاننا جميعآ واحب اقول اننا كمسيحين نأبي الظلم ونرفضة ولا نترك حقوقنا مهما كلفنا ذلك وحتي ان قتلونا وموتنا جميعآ شهداء واريد ان اشير لكل مسيحي في مصر لا تضعف ولا تهذل ابدآ ولا يقشعر بدنك عند سماعك من اي شخص مسلم او يسول نفسه لكي يبث بك الخوف بأننا مواطنين من الدرجة الاقل عنهم او اقلية او اننا نعيش وسط المسلمين بمثل ما يرددونه (( انتم عايشين في دولة مسلمة ملك للمسلمين وتنعمون بخيرات المسلمين ))) في ذلك الوقت اقول لك اخي المسيحي لا تسمع لهم لانهم لا يعرفون ان اموال الاقباط الطائلة ترسل من الخارج الي مصر لكي يعيش المسلمين عاله علينا نحن فالخارج يرفعون ايديهم عن مصر لوجودنا نحن المسيحين فان سئت علاقة مصر بالخارج سوف يأتي علي مصر ازمات كثيرة وسوف تقطع الكثير من الاعانات الذين يرسلوها اليهم وليس ذلك كل شيء فأن ظل الاحتقان وظلم الاقباط سوف تواجة مصر موجة عارمة من الامم المتحدة في قطع كافة العلاقات بين الكثير من الدول وبين مصر وسوف تحدث عواقب تعلهما جيدآ السلطة الحاكمة في مصر ,, فااقول لك اخي في المسيح لا تخف ولا تتهاون في حققك لانك مواطن ذو شأن في تلك البلد. وتذكر كلام الكتاب المقدس دائمآ لي اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا..فلا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد وبعد ذلك ليس لهم ما يفعلون .


----------



## هنرى شنودة (16 يناير 2010)

ممن الخوف الاستشهاد اهلا به


----------



## christin (16 يناير 2010)

_*ربنا يرحمنا ​*_


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (16 يناير 2010)

*هذه هى مبتداء الاوجاع وليس المنتهى بعد 

احنا بنفرح بالاستشهاد بس مش اغتيال ​*


----------



## maged18 (16 يناير 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> *هذه هى مبتداء الاوجاع وليس المنتهى بعد
> 
> احنا بنفرح بالاستشهاد بس مش اغتيال ​*



معاكي حق اي قديس استشهد زمان كانوا الناس اللي بيعرفوا  صحيح حزني العين بيبكوا انما قلبهم فرحان انما في حادث نجع حمادي هو اغتيال صحيح هما شهداء بس بطعم الاغتيال وهذا هو اللي مضايقنا انهم استشهدوا بغدر


----------



## romyo (16 يناير 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> *هذه هى مبتداء الاوجاع وليس المنتهى بعد
> 
> احنا بنفرح بالاستشهاد بس مش اغتيال ​*



عزيزتى صوفبا 
ماحدث هو استشهاد بالوسائل الحديثه فقد انتهى عصر السيف والهنبازين
ولكن الاستشهاد لن ينتهى


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يناير 2010)

maged18 قال:


> معاكي حق اي قديس استشهد زمان كانوا الناس اللي بيعرفوا صحيح حزني العين بيبكوا انما قلبهم فرحان انما في حادث نجع حمادي هو اغتيال صحيح هما شهداء بس بطعم الاغتيال وهذا هو اللي مضايقنا انهم استشهدوا بغدر


 

كتر خيرهم بيبعتوا جوابات تهديد علشان مش يبقي اسمه غدر
عملوا اللي عليهم وعرفونا
من هنا ورايح محدش يستبعد القتل او الاستشهاد​


----------



## عمادفايز (16 يناير 2010)

*الذى ابطل مشورة اخيتوفل يبطل مشورتهم
ارحمنا ....ارحمنا ...ارحمنا يااللة مخلصنا
جى ناى نا​*


----------



## meero (16 يناير 2010)

*مش بسهل كلمة ربنا تنتشر وتوصل للناس فمن البداية*
*1- علشان يتولد الرب يسوع حصل اتضطهاد ومات كل طفل اصغر من سنتين*
*2-وعلشان الرب يسوع يعلن نفسة هو المسيح المنتظر واجهه اتضطهاد*
*3-وعلشان التلاميذ يشهدوا بالرب يسوع وقيامته واجهوا اصعب الاضطهادات*
*4-وعلشان المسيحية تنتشر فى القرون الاولى واجهه المؤمنين اصعب صور الاضطهاد*
*والرب يسوع عارف كدة وقال لنا كدة *
*وهب لكم ان تتالمو *
*فالالام موهبة كل اللى علينا نصلى انه يعطينا قوة ومعونة *
*نشهد عنة ومنتراجعش ولا نخاف*


----------



## marcelino (16 يناير 2010)

مافيش حاجه ها تحصل 

بأذن ربنا ..
​


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (16 يناير 2010)

اوصافهم
ارهابيين وهمجيين وبربر


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 يناير 2010)

*الأنبا شاروبيم أسقف قنا يتلقى تهديدات مماثلة لنجع حمادي
حاليا الكمونى محبوس
مين هيعمل مجزرة لأقباط نجع حمادى فى ليلة الغطاس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إذن يوجد محرض

والكمونى وغيرة مجرد يد 

عموما ربنا موجود
 وإللى ميقضرش عليه البشر
ربنا يقدر عليه​*


----------



## سيدى المسلم (17 يناير 2010)

bitar قال:


> *ارهابيين وهمجيين وبربر*
> *وامن غير امين*
> *ورئيس جمهوريه صامت*
> *ورئيس وزراء غير مسئول*
> ...


خلاص خليتم الدوله كلها مالهاش لازمه
وفيهم كل العبر  
والادهى انها لسه اشاعه
عجبى


----------



## geegoo (17 يناير 2010)

سيدى المسلم قال:


> خلاص خليتم الدوله كلها مالهاش لازمه
> وفيهم كل العبر
> والادهى انها لسه اشاعه
> عجبى


*لا ........... الدولة كلها زي الفل و الشباب دول كانوا يستاهلوا الدبح ليلة عيدهم ...
أنا ماسك لساني بالعافية من حتي دعوة لربنا انك تشوف اللي شافه أهل الشباب دي ...
بس خلي انت عندك ريحة الدم و اقعد ساكت ....*


----------



## سيدى المسلم (17 يناير 2010)

وأضاف أن كهنة قنا نفوا تلك الرسائل حتى لا يخاف المسيحيون هناك مؤكدين أنها شائعة؛
احنا بنتكلم عن هذا الموضوع
و اليك اللى انت كاتبه 
*خلي انت عندك ريحة الدم
يمكن الاداره شايفه اللى انت بتقوله ده مش غلط فى الاعضاء
*


----------

